

Ask HN: Any success with marketing digital goods through affiliate marketers? - redgrange

I have a wordpress plugin that I&#x27;m looking to grow. We already have a few thousand paying users and looking for more. I keep hearing mixed messages on the web about sites like shareasale, clickbank, etc. Has anyone had any concrete luck with these kinds of sites -- particularly when it comes to digital goods that are not downloadable books and courses?
======
twunde
They CAN work depending on what you're selling. Affiliate leads are usually
low-quality and sometimes fraudulent.

A few steps you should take 1) Limit the amount you're willing to spend over
the first few days. Like any marketing platform you need to figure out if this
is one that will a good return on investment. 2) I would try to set it up so
that you only pay out on a successful sale. While not required, it probably
makes the most sense for digital goods 3) Check out the other ads on the
affiliate marketer.

